# Vincent Black Shadow mo'bike:1953 model.



## qwertyman (May 29, 2011)

Anyone know the starting procedure. I am assuming:


Turning on petrol tap under tank.
Tickling the carb.
1/4 throttle
Kick start.
Questions;

Did they have a key ignition?
Was there a choke?
Am I missing something else?
Ta, qwerty.


----------

